# shell fish



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i want to get a blue lobster from lfs and put it in my 37 gallon tank, will this lobster grow too big for the tank? should i consider crawdads, hermit crabs, or shrimp? it is freshwater. i have a dempsey, and oscar in tank with one pleco. i will upgrade to a 76+ gallon within the next year.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would wait till you got the bigger tank as of now for the fish you have your pushing it on limits.


----------

